# Possible foster, but 2 females?



## Namrah (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi, all,

I foster a golden rescue agency. They need more foster homes and I'm on the list but with a preference for boys, since I currently have a female husky mix.

My girl is highly dog social with no problems with other girls - in fact, some of her favorite playmates are female.

However, I've long heard rumors about 2 girls being doomed, and I worry about that. The rescue is very, very supportive of its fosters but I'd hate to open up a situation that couldn't work out, even in the short-term. 

I have trouble envisioning goldens with behavior issues, but of course it happens. Should I stick with the preference for boys, or would opening up to female fosters probably work out just as well?

I'd love to hear your experiences.

Thank you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've owned pairs of golden females in the past and aside from the occasional sparks flying they got along fine. I would pull up all toys before the foster arrives and meter them out slowly starting with the lowest value first. Meeting on neutral ground would be best also.


----------



## Namrah (Jan 18, 2010)

This won't be my first foster =) Are you recommending these precautions because they're both girls, or just as general rules? We've got the general foster introduction thing down pat, but it's always been boys.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I have 2 girls of my own (they are 7 months apart in age) and have only fostered females due to Layla being intact (until last week). I've never had an issue with any of them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I own 2 females and 2 males and they all get along great, no problem with my two females at all.

I brought in another female a few month back and they did just fine, she only stayed for a few hours until she was picked up by a member on this forum...but my crew loved her beeing here.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have two boys and two girls. All get along great but sometimes my females are grumpy with the boys. I also foster with a golden rescue and I have had females and males. Some of them get along better then others. Some of my foster girls have gotten along with the girls and others have not. It all really depends on the females.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I have four girls and have never had a problem, they are all best friends. They range in age from one year to eight years.

.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think in a foster situation, it's different. The foster dog is only temporary, as opposed to adding a permanent resident. I have fostered males and females, puppies, adults and seniors and haven't had any issues between the dogs. And most of those I fostered when I had my aggressive female (chow/corgi mix). For some reason, she did fine with the foster dogs.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never fostered but I have had two girls together for almost six years now and we've never had a bad incident (all I can remember is two growls that sounded serious) so I would tend to say that having a second female is possible. 

How does your fostering work ? If there is a major incompatibility between your dog and your foster, how difficult is it to move the foster to another family ?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have never had a problem with the rescue moving a dog to another home if something goes wrong between two dogs. In fact that happened to me last week.


----------

